# Costa del Sol in Winter



## dmharris (Aug 30, 2014)

We're looking for somewhere warm to go this winter, e.g. Jan or Feb to give us a break from the cold.  We've done Florida and California numerous times, so we were wondering if Spain might be a place to go?  We are not beach bums, but we would like warm weather and sunshine.  It doesn't have to be hot, bathing suit weather, just not jacket weather.  So, is this an option?  I see lots of availability for the winter with my Marriott to exchange into Marbella or Andaluza.  I've read lots of posts about the things to do but I am mainly interested in the weather and if this is a good time to go there.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 30, 2014)

We traveled to Costa del Sol once in May, and it was relatively chilly - in the 50's, which was cooler than normal for that time of year, but we would have preferred 60's or 70's at least.

For Jan or Feb, you might instead consider the Canary Islands or Madeira - farther south and warmer than coastal Spain, plenty to see and do, and probably lots of availability - unless you only want a Marriott.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 31, 2014)

We did Portugal one winter break and drove to Seville and Gibraltar and stayed there for one night.  Definitely not beach weather but it was nice.  If I remember correctly, it was in the 60s during the day.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd put it about like S. California weather wise with higher prices. Light jacket or sweater, warming up to t's in the afternoons. Probably not beachy weather. Lots of Brits escaping the dreary UK winters.

Jim


----------



## chriskre (Aug 31, 2014)

I went in December a few years ago and it was in the 60's and low 70's during the day in Marbella but at night it got cooler.   I'm from Florida so definitely sweater weather for me.  

If you visit the surrounding area like Mijas it was very cold, like in the 30's so will definitely need a coat to visit the areas with higher altitudes.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for all your responses!


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 31, 2014)

*The Road to Morocco*

Do something different and go inland to the desert of Morocco. Marrakech has great weather.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 1, 2014)

Is it safe in Morocco these days?  I plead ignorance.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2014)

dmharris said:


> Is it safe in Morocco these days?  I plead ignorance.



As N. Africa goes, Morocco is one of the more 'westerner-friendly' places. Still, I would go on an organized tour rather than independently. We took a tour- the fairly common 'lap of Morocco' with Overseas Adventure Travel www.oattravel.com during January several years ago. Their guides truly love their country and want to share it with outsiders. We ate meals with local people, tent camped on the Sahara, traveled by Land Rover to Bedouin outposts, visited sites where Laurence Of Arabia was filmed, rode camels, and oh, so much more. I rank this trip up with a month long stay in China.

But back to safety. There were two pairs of solo women traveling together on our trip, and both reported 'difficulty' with the Bedouin guides we had. We definitely noticed that in the tea houses, there were no local women. Only tables of men. Western women are allowed, but there were 'looks'. I can see that in the strict Muslim society, a difference in the way genders are treated.

If I were going to go to Morocco independently, I would stick to Marrakesh, Rabat, Casablanca, and Essouira. Tangier, with the caveat that it is to Morocco what Tijuana is to Mexico. Those cities are more 'westerner friendly' and used to our ways with available alcohol, more tolerance, and more English spoken.

Jim


----------



## dmharris (Sep 1, 2014)

Very helpful, thank you Jim!


----------

